# Names that go with Seth...



## mazndave

I have a 15 month old DS called Seth, and his little brother or sister is due early September. I know it's still early to be thinking about names, but I use it as a nice way to pass the time waiting for scans! Anyway, we have a few names that we like for girls (eg Sienna, Sophia, Elsie, Freya), but are really struggling with boys names. What are your suggestions for names that you think go well with Seth (boy or girl)? Middle name would be Rose or Raymond which are family names and pretty much decided on. Thanks x


----------



## Kmb007

Congrats!

A few boy names that might go with Seth:

Sawyer 
Sean
Jacob
Jack


----------



## JJKCB

Sidney?

also:

Rodney
Albert
Cyril
Cecil
Gilbert


----------



## Boo44

Jack and Seth is so cute!


----------



## MumMumMum

Boy names:

Jack
Jacob
Ryan
Luke/Lucas
Oscar

Girl names:

Emma
Claire
Anna
Elsa
Lexi


----------



## MUMOF5

Eli, Jacob, Noah, Arthur, Joseph (Joe), Isaac. Loving Elsie for a girl, think it sounds lovely with Seth :) x


----------



## wannabemomy37

mazndave said:


> I have a 15 month old DS called Seth, and his little brother or sister is due early September. I know it's still early to be thinking about names, but I use it as a nice way to pass the time waiting for scans! Anyway, we have a few names that we like for girls (eg Sienna, Sophia, Elsie, Freya), but are really struggling with boys names. What are your suggestions for names that you think go well with Seth (boy or girl)? Middle name would be Rose or Raymond which are family names and pretty much decided on. Thanks x

Seth & Cameron first comes to mind (and could be girl or boy)
Seth & Camden/Kamden
Seth & Logan (boy or girl)
Seth & Heather
Seth & Marcus
Seth & Naomi
Seth & Louise


----------

